# What to expect after spaying?



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

My 6 month old pup is getting spayed next week and I was wondering what to expect in terms of healing afterwords. All of my past dogs have been male, so they've been pretty much back to normal within a day or so. One concern I have is that we live in a two story house and I would like to have her upstairs with us at night. How long should I wait before letting her climb stairs? How long should I wait before taking her for walks/playing in in the yard? 
Any advice on making her more comfortable and speeding up the healing time would be appreciated.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The only way in and out of our house is via stairs, so Shasta was navigating them the first day she came home with no ill effects. I'm sorry, I don't remember how long it was before she was feeling well enough to play in the yard. She never worried at the stitches, so we didn't use the cone of shame. The vet thinks she has a high tolerance for pain/discomfort, though.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

you should really ask your vet. they should explain to you when you booked your appt. Generally though, no long walks, no stairs, no playing ball..anything that is too strenuous and that will make her move too much. try and keep her as calm as possible for 10 days until the stitches have to come out at the vets
.


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

Piper'sgrl said:


> you should really ask your vet. they should explain to you when you booked your appt. Generally though, no long walks, no stairs, no playing ball..anything that is too strenuous and that will make her move too much. try and keep her as calm as possible for 10 days until the stitches have to come out at the vets
> .


I did speak with my vet a few weeks ago. I was just curious of personal experiences.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

my apartment when my girl was spayed was 2nd floor so she was climbing from the day she got back. she did not bother with her stitches but she did not take well to meds so she threw up a couple times  day 3 she was her good ole self and i had to keep her calm because i did not want her internal stitches to open up. but within a week she got her stitches removed and she was one happy pup!
good luck and prepare for extra snuggles. my girl got super snuggly


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

IME with our own and foster dogs, it's hard to keep them down past a day after the surgery. 
Leashed walks and leashed outings are best to keep running to a minimum. 
If Rimadyl is given for a day or two, that really helps the healing process.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Ours was spayed at 4 months old. We were told to keep her quiet for a week, or until the stitches really started to heal. As explained by our vet - no running or jumping. I would think stairs would be ok, but would use a leash so she didnt charge up and down them. Angel was pretty much back to herself within 24 to 48 hours and never bothered the stitches at all. once she started feeling better, we just had to try and keep her from running full blast and from jumping. Vet said that a nice trot was ok as long as it was very short distances.


----------

